# want to move to thailand



## ITSMRBILL

hi everyone!
I'm Bill 
I'd like to move to Thailand and know absolutey nothing about doing so and ive never been out of the u.s. lol
I'm in California right now but I live in florida.
I'm planning on selling everything I own and will only have about 10-15,000.00 when I do.
I'm a disabled vet and I only make 868.00 per month on disability....not enough to live in the U.S. but I have read a lot about the philipines Thailand and even Vietnam where I could live comfortably on 900.00 per month.
I would like to find an Asian wife eventually and have heard Thailand is the best country to live in for expats......sold me lol!
ANY INFO I CAN GET TO MAKE THIS A REALITY AND NOT A NIGHTMARE WILL BE VERY APPRECIATED HAHA!
I will pay 100% attention to all you experts!...thank you soo much <Snip>:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos

Mr. Bill, Thailand eats up and spits out hundreds of farangs (Western foreigners) like you every year, if not thousands. If you've never been out of the US and have such limited means, you would be so, so vulnerable, and with little leeway for errors. If you were an experienced foreign traveler, you could make a go o fit in Thailand with $900 a month, but really, you are a babe in the woods. In fact, Americans ourselves, if we don't have foreign experience, often find we can't hack it in a foreign country. It ain't the God-blessed USA. Nothing makes sense, nothing works right. There's a youtube series, retirecheapthailand or something like that, which purports to show many places that you can live on your monthly intake. From the latest I've read, you don't make enough to qualify for a Thai retirement visa, for which I think $1,900 a month is required. That means you would have to enter the world of visa runs out of the country every three months, or six months, depending, and the Thai gov't seems to be cracking down on that.

Retiring there means learning the language, and it's a tufty. Take that from me. I've been all over and can get along in a few languages, but Thai is tough. 

Many, many Western guys have been burned and taken for everything by Thai wives. Thai women are completely fascinating, but, but, but .... well, any Thai experienced person could write a book and they'll probably suggest that you read one, but I'd suggest you start googling phrases such as "retire Thailand" and study hard.


----------



## ITSMRBILL

hey thanks lol im doing my homework now thanks!


----------



## Wayward Wind

Given the amounts that you posted, I think you would have a difficult time living in Thailand. Combining $15,000 in assets, with $10,416 annually in VA comp, still leaves you just shy of the amount needed to qualify for a retirement visa, and it would be extremely difficult to live here on $868 per month. It might be possible, but I don't think you would like the very basic lifestyle.

A major issue would be health care costs. You would not qualify for government care (although there are some relatively inexpensive ways to buy into the system), and decent healthcare /would be out of reach for you. There are no VA facilities here, as there are in the Philippines.


----------



## tod-daniels

I hafta agree with "Wayward Wind" and his opinions about the glorious "Land 'O Thaiz". 

In the 10+ years I've been here I've seen way too many foreigners think this is the place for them only to have them get chewed up, spit out and leave here penniless. It sure ain't the land 'o smiles it's sold to the world on the travel channel.

Given your financial situation you'd be so close to the edge of not making it that unless you came here and scoped it out first I wouldn't even contemplate a move. 

The language is a ball-buster, and I'm sayin' that after spending the last 7+ years learning to speak, understand read and type thai just fine! 

These people (the thaiz) are some of the most English-averse people I've ever met in my world travels, as in they just don't like to speak engrish period. You're unlikely to pull a semi-coherent engrish sentence out of any thai who doesn't depend on foreign tourism to garner an income. 

Never been to the Philippines so I can't tell you if it's better or worse. At least they speak something which resembles engrish more than the thaiz and you'd get your VA health care as well.

I'd plan a re-con to both places if you're seriously considering up and relocating. Spend a week in the Philippines and a week here. Now honestly in a week you're hardly gonna know if either place will really work out, but it'd at least give you a better idea than imagining it will, only to find out you're stuck in a living hell once you're where ever it is you end up.

It might stretch your finances to do a re-con like that, but it might also stop you from running right off the rails if you just up and moved with no real plan of attack.

Good luck,


----------



## ITSMRBILL

*sobering*

Thanks a lot you guys geez its sobering. I read and read about 200 a month apts and 300.00 houses etc in chiang mai etc etc 650 total expenses a month etc ...no one ever tells the bad side huh? thanks for being honest. I'm looking into the PHILLIPINES because I was aware of the va facilities there still. keep the info coming if I could afford the jaunts I would definitely recon both places first but the airfare would kill me lol. Hope I can go to just one first. you guys are awesome!!
thanks!
HOSTELS? CHURCHES? WIVES? ROOMATES? as a way to defray costs? maybe? idk


----------



## ITSMRBILL

I am 54 btw and in decent health


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Jumping In Head First*



tod-daniels said:


> I hafta agree with "Wayward Wind" and his opinions about the glorious "Land 'O Thaiz".
> 
> In the 10+ years I've been here I've seen way too many foreigners think this is the place for them only to have them get chewed up, spit out and leave here penniless. It sure ain't the land 'o smiles it's sold to the world on the travel channel.
> 
> Given your financial situation you'd be so close to the edge of not making it that unless you came here and scoped it out first I wouldn't even contemplate a move.
> 
> The language is a ball-buster, and I'm sayin' that after spending the last 7+ years learning to speak, understand read and type thai just fine!
> 
> These people (the thaiz) are some of the most English-averse people I've ever met in my world travels, as in they just don't like to speak engrish period. You're unlikely to pull a semi-coherent engrish sentence out of any thai who doesn't depend on foreign tourism to garner an income.
> 
> Never been to the Philippines so I can't tell you if it's better or worse. At least they speak something which resembles engrish more than the thaiz and you'd get your VA health care as well.
> 
> I'd plan a re-con to both places if you're seriously considering up and relocating. Spend a week in the Philippines and a week here. Now honestly in a week you're hardly gonna know if either place will really work out, but it'd at least give you a better idea than imagining it will, only to find out you're stuck in a living hell once you're where ever it is you end up.
> 
> It might stretch your finances to do a re-con like that, but it might also stop you from running right off the rails if you just up and moved with no real plan of attack.
> 
> Good luck,


Tod, Always enjoy reading your posts and perhaps the honesty keeps many from making a mistake. 
So many are looking these days for something better and different that seriously bad/dangerous mistakes can be made.

I think for the new poster however, the Philippines where we are would be far less expensive for overall living.

The VA is here but my understanding is that it's mostly just a clinic and not much to it. Guam is the closest for real VA services and that's still over two hours by jet from Manila.

Living here most retired military people have and use Tri-care insurance as well as just pay cash for services. 

Best thing he could do would be to visit the Angeles City VFW site and make contact with the RAO there for other information.


Gene


----------



## johnny49r

*One year and counting*

Hi Bill,

I did pretty much exactly what you are intending to do. Last year I visited Thailand for the first time and decided to make the jump from California to Cha-am which is about 2 hours south of Bangkok.
I sold everything and packed 3 suitcases with everything that meant anything and came here. I married the girl I met here and am building a new house on some land I purchased soon after I got here. 
Bottom line: I would not change my decision.
Some things for you to know:
1) In order to stay here you have to have at least 65,000 baht of monthly income or 800,000 baht in a bank account. 
2) Housing can be cheap but it will be in rural areas away from the big city.
3) Be careful with Thai women; many are out to get your money and then move on to the next guy.
4) Driving in Thailand is suicidal - especially for farang (foreigners). In a collision the farang will almost always be at fault irregardless of circumstances.
5) Food is good and cheap but it is a 3rd world country so be careful of water, etc.

Stay safe


----------



## tapinpar10

*Considering making the jump also . . .*

Greetings! Like ITSMRBILL, I too am considering making the jump next spring. I am going to be retired from the military and with my VA disability will be bringing in somewhere in the neighborhood of $3500 monthly. I am single and will not have any baggage (except what I pick up along my journeys!) and have lived outside of the US multiple times (to include visits to Thailand). 

Ok . . . Now for the questions . . . 

In Chiang Mai, is a budge of $3K doable?
In my research, I am too young for a retirement visa (I will be 44). Truth?
Other VISA options?

Like ITSMRBILL . . . any guidance you could provide would be extremely helpful.

BTW . . . have a large nest egg which can / will serve as my bail-out plan should one be necessary.

Standing by for comments . . .

Thanks!


----------



## Wayward Wind

tapinpar10 said:


> Greetings! Like ITSMRBILL, I too am considering making the jump next spring. I am going to be retired from the military and with my VA disability will be bringing in somewhere in the neighborhood of $3500 monthly. I am single and will not have any baggage (except what I pick up along my journeys!) and have lived outside of the US multiple times (to include visits to Thailand).
> 
> Ok . . . Now for the questions . . .
> 
> In Chiang Mai, is a budge of $3K doable?
> In my research, I am too young for a retirement visa (I will be 44). Truth?
> Other VISA options?
> 
> Like ITSMRBILL . . . any guidance you could provide would be extremely helpful.
> 
> BTW . . . have a large nest egg which can / will serve as my bail-out plan should one be necessary.
> 
> Standing by for comments . . .
> 
> Thanks!


At 44, you might consider an educational visa an learn Thai. There are a number of good schools and they will handle the paperwork for the proper long term visa. Caution - a lot of folks get the ED visa, and then don't participate in classes; there is quite a bit of tightening down going on, so plan on attendance. IIRC, the cost for a one year program runs around 25K baht (+/- $800).

My wife and I are retired and live on the coast right outside Pattaya, where costs tend to be much higher than those in Chiang Mai. We live very well on about $2500 per month, so you should have no difficulty at $3500 in Chiang Mai.


----------



## tapinpar10

WW . . . thanks for the input! I appreciate it!


----------



## yozzi

johnny49r said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I did pretty much exactly what you are intending to do. Last year I visited Thailand for the first time and decided to make the jump from California to Cha-am which is about 2 hours south of Bangkok.
> I sold everything and packed 3 suitcases with everything that meant anything and came here. I married the girl I met here and am building a new house on some land I purchased soon after I got here.
> Bottom line: I would not change my decision.
> Some things for you to know:
> 1) In order to stay here you have to have at least 65,000 baht of monthly income or 800,000 baht in a bank account.
> 2) Housing can be cheap but it will be in rural areas away from the big city.
> 3) Be careful with Thai women; many are out to get your money and then move on to the next guy.
> 4) Driving in Thailand is suicidal - especially for farang (foreigners). In a collision the farang will almost always be at fault irregardless of circumstances.
> 5) Food is good and cheap but it is a 3rd world country so be careful of water, etc.
> 
> Stay safe


Interesting reading this thread and just a query on the monthly income and lump sum:

I presume you have to show bank statements showing 65000 baht going into your account monthly?

With regard to the 800k baht lump sum in your acc I've heard that this amount has to stay in your acc in Thailand for only 3 months is this correct?

Thanks guys!


----------



## rubberfarmer

yozzi, you need to prove the income, not just a bank statement, letter from your embassy stating you have a pension etc.

800,000 in the bank for 2 months on first application, 3 month prior to each renewal.
You can do a combination of both, X amount pension, X amount in bank, as long as it gets you to the 800,000. Jim


----------



## Wayward Wind

rubberfarmer said:


> yozzi, you need to prove the income, not just a bank statement, letter from your embassy stating you have a pension etc.
> 
> 800,000 in the bank for 2 months on first application, 3 month prior to each renewal.
> You can do a combination of both, X amount pension, X amount in bank, as long as it gets you to the 800,000. Jim


One more wrinkle: if yozzi has any persistent income, no matter how small, then deposits sufficient funds to meet the 800,000 THB threshold, then there is no seeding requirement. He would need a letter from his Embassy verifying the income, and then from the bank, a letter dated the day before application and an updated bank book.


----------



## rubberfarmer

Wayward Wind said:


> One more wrinkle: if yozzi has any persistent income, no matter how small, then deposits sufficient funds to meet the 800,000 THB threshold, then there is no seeding requirement. He would need a letter from his Embassy verifying the income, and then from the bank, a letter dated the day before application and an updated bank book.


Heard that before, never looked into it, not on a retirement extension of stay.

Word of warning, immigration offices interpret the rules differently, can be frustrating a times. Jim


----------



## Wayward Wind

rubberfarmer said:


> Heard that before, never looked into it, not on a retirement extension of stay.
> 
> Word of warning, immigration offices interpret the rules differently, can be frustrating a times. Jim


Yes, that is true. It worked fine in Chon Buri, but I have no info as to the practice in other provinces.


----------



## ethnic369

how much is 800,000 bart in euros?


----------



## Wayward Wind

ethnic369 said:


> how much is 800,000 bart in euros?


About 19,000.


----------



## ethnic369

thank you


----------

